# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Extreme Halloween fans, Haunt X, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW! - Episode 54

Days Until Halloween: 166
In this episode’s Roundtable of Terror, Badger, Storm, the Haunt Rocker and the USA talk with several Halloween enthusiasts that live each day for our favorite holiday!

The most recent and up to date information starts out Deadline News with a memorial to legendary Alien creator H.R. Giger who passed this past week. Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute, “Don’t be Montreal!” Listen to find out what that means! The Unknown Scare-Actor continues with his new segment on the psychology of fears, do you fit the description? And as always, our favorite haunstrumetallist Jerry Vayne spins some righteous tunes.

Rounding out this episode are interviews with Haunt Hackers, Rock Rebel, Face Off Season 3′s winner Nicole, Skulltronix, Necrotic Creations and Steven Colberg.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode 54 featured music:
Lonely Horror Stories – Black Cat Attack
I Wish My Girlfriend Was a Zombie – Twisted in Graves
The Dead Don’t Rise – Calabrese

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

